# Paint creek!!! May 1st



## smeags12345

Went to paint creek after school today and fished around the royal park hotel area. Throw spinners in the start but that didn't produce. Went and got worms and rigged up a flourcarbon liter and a split shot. Hooked 3 Browns out of one hole. Landed 1 which was the small 10 incher. Moved up stream to the park and I'm not giving away this hole but hooked a nice 14 inch brown!! Man these do fight! Went 2/5 with this nice brown! It's heating up!


----------



## Paint man

Very nice fish! I'm going to try hardware and maybe bait next time I go instead of fly fishing. The park is a good place to fish, I've caught all my trout from paint creek there. Keep that spot secret and keep catching them lol!


----------



## smeags12345

Paint man said:


> Very nice fish! I'm going to try hardware and maybe bait next time I go instead of fly fishing. The park is a good place to fish, I've caught all my trout from paint creek there. Keep that spot secret and keep catching them lol!



I've never caught a trout out of paint without waxies or nightcrawlers. Tried mepps, Panther martin, Rapala everything. Live bait gets it done. That secret spot is mine! Goodluck buddy.


----------



## Steve

Nice. Flies do have their day out there too.


----------



## smeags12345

Steve said:


> Nice. Flies do have their day out there too.



I'll
Have to give it a try! Only fished with spinners there.


----------



## wsshaker

What's the fishing like up near Lake Orion? I've only fished paint creek around Rochester. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## smeags12345

wsshaker said:


> What's the fishing like up near Lake Orion? I've only fished paint creek around Rochester. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks



I was in Rochester by the Police Station.


----------



## chuckinduck

Nice work on the fish. It still amazes me that this creek doesn't fall under the unmentionable list. I'll never understand that.


----------



## Paint man

wsshaker said:


> What's the fishing like up near Lake Orion? I've only fished paint creek around Rochester. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks



It can be good but I find that a lot of the fish in the early season are caught near Rochester. My last report was to the paint near lake Orion and I didn't see anything.


----------



## Paint man

Couple years ago guy caught a 24 incher near lake Orion, little past Adams rd I think


----------



## smeags12345

chuckinduck said:


> Nice work on the fish. It still amazes me that this creek doesn't fall under the unmentionable list. I'll never understand that.



This creek is great


----------



## smeags12345

Paint man said:


> Couple years ago guy caught a 24 incher near lake Orion, little past Adams rd I think



No way my biggest is 18 1/2


----------



## Paint man

25 inches actually, it's from an old thread on paint creek.



surfcaster said:


> Not 100% sure if its the exact same one that smoked that smolt I had on a nymph (see previous posting on this thread to catch up), But man alot of hard work went into this one. Figures it would be the day when I only stop by to make a few cast.
> 
> Heres the imitator I tied that did the trick, I think the dropping water levels helped me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so stoked right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25" Paint Creek Brown Trout



Here's the thread if you want to read it: 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=464627&page=5


----------



## Steve

Holy smokes that's a hoss.


----------



## Westsidesfury

I might just be stupid but I feel like I was in a very unproductive area my first time going there on Friday. I walk a waded a little over two miles and saw no life. Is that normal?


----------



## smeags12345

Westsidesfury said:


> I might just be stupid but I feel like I was in a very unproductive area my first time going there on Friday. I walk a waded a little over two miles and saw no life. Is that normal?



Where were you? U should atleast see a few fish rising when UR fishing. I was in the park where it was kinda loud and stiff and I seen many fish rise.


----------



## smeags12345

Steve said:


> Holy smokes that's a hoss.



Omg Ik


----------



## JumboJim

Ive been doing well on paint creek this yr already broke my personal best 4 times also my buddy got a nice 8 lb steelie in the park on the opener


----------



## smeags12345

JumboJim said:


> Ive been doing well on paint creek this yr already broke my personal best 4 times also my buddy got a nice 8 lb steelie in the park on the opener



No way!! What's the biggest you've caught this year? How big was that steelie?


----------



## jaytothekizzay

Fly fished the lower stretches this morning... caught quite a few rainbows (smolts). Biggest one went about 13"

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smeags12345

jaytothekizzay said:


> Fly fished the lower stretches this morning... caught quite a few rainbows (smolts). Biggest one went about 13"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Dang man! That's not bad! I was stuck at work so I COUDNT head out. Looking to go again soon. Good catch tho jay!


----------



## Paint man

Westsidesfury said:


> I might just be stupid but I feel like I was in a very unproductive area my first time going there on Friday. I walk a waded a little over two miles and saw no life. Is that normal?



How far up were you? I fished the upper section near gunn Rd last week and saw pretty much nothing. I think they are down lower where it is a little warmer right now. Water temp was around 50 up there.


----------



## Paint man

I won't be able to get out for a week or so, so I'm hoping by the time I can get out the water will be warmer and there may be some hatches going on.


----------



## smeags12345

Paint man said:


> How far up were you? I fished the upper section near gunn Rd last week and saw pretty much nothing. I think they are down lower where it is a little warmer right now. Water temp was around 50 up there.



Lots of fish from the library to the park. Don't wanna give away any holes but trust me there are some nice fish in there.


----------



## smeags12345

Paint man said:


> I won't be able to get out for a week or so, so I'm hoping by the time I can get out the water will be warmer and there may be some hatches going on.



All the fly fisherman I talked to where catching there fish in stoneflies


----------



## chuckinduck

You should've told them to quit wasting their time and just switch to leaf worms.


----------



## jaytothekizzay

Flies will produce better with a little more water and a slight stain...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smeags12345

chuckinduck said:


> You should've told them to quit wasting their time and just switch to leaf worms.



True


----------



## smeags12345

chuckinduck said:


> You should've told them to quit wasting their time and just switch to leaf worms.



I like using whole night crawlers better. I'm gotten some of my personal best using crawlers.


----------



## smeags12345

jaytothekizzay said:


> Flies will produce better with a little more water and a slight stain...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I could still use flies on a spinning reel?!


----------



## jaytothekizzay

I used to spin fish Paint creek... I always did good on small countdown Rapalas... Panther Martins would also catch a ton of fish...But the bigger browns liked the countdowns

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smeags12345

jaytothekizzay said:


> I used to spin fish Paint creek... I always did good on small countdown Rapalas... Panther Martins would also catch a ton of fish...But the bigger browns liked the countdowns
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I'll have to give those more of a try. U fish em in deep holes? What colors?


----------



## hockeymania2

Great fish smeags12345! Best I've pulled outta there was a 12-13" in one of my album pics. Caught him at first light in August a before I started college on a tungsten bead head nymph, first cast in a favorite hole of mine. 

I've caught fish in there using small beadhead nymphs and dry caddis flies in a size 12 or 14 on the fly rod in mid-summer.

I've also done really well with small panther martin spinners in the spring (I've had 10-15 trout days), but Paint Creek is never very consistent for me. It has it's times and about half of them I get skunked haha. I've never hit the lower stretches before, so I may give them a try this summer. 

Also, a guy a few years back caught a hen of a steelhead on the opener on a spinner, it was probably around 15-20 pounds and I was amazed by the picture he put on the forum (I wish I could find it).

Anyway, keep up the success and the great reports!


----------



## smeags12345

hockeymania2 said:


> Great fish smeags12345! Best I've pulled outta there was a 12-13" in one of my album pics. Caught him at first light in August a before I started college on a tungsten bead head nymph, first cast in a favorite hole of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I've caught fish in there using small beadhead nymphs and dry caddis flies in a size 12 or 14 on the fly rod in mid-summer.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also done really well with small panther martin spinners in the spring (I've had 10-15 trout days), but Paint Creek is never very consistent for me. It has it's times and about half of them I get skunked haha. I've never hit the lower stretches before, so I may give them a try this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a guy a few years back caught a hen of a steelhead on the opener on a spinner, it was probably around 15-20 pounds and I was amazed by the picture he put on the forum (I wish I could find it).
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, keep up the success and the great reports!



Never had success with spinners!! Paint creek is most of the Time pretty consistent. I've gotten skunked 1 or 2 times but that's it. Usually catch 5-10 trout when I fishing for a few hours. Great stream. And I heard about that steelhead! Crazy man!!!


----------



## jaytothekizzay

Saw a few steelies yesterday on gravel...the Countdowns i used were black and gold. And yes jerky retrieve through deep holes

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DLHirst

I caught a few brownies in the 10"+ range Saturday. North of Tienken. Tried a few nymph patterns, but all the fish were caught on Prince nymphs... Great day to be wet wading though!


----------



## smeags12345

jaytothekizzay said:


> Saw a few steelies yesterday on gravel...the Countdowns i used were black and gold. And yes jerky retrieve through deep holes
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app



How big? Where?!!


----------



## smeags12345

DLHirst said:


> I caught a few brownies in the 10"+ range Saturday. North of Tienken. Tried a few nymph patterns, but all the fish were caught on Prince nymphs... Great day to be wet wading though!



Wish I was out there!


----------



## Paint man

I have a ton of thunderstick and thunderstick juniors, do you guys think those would work? I think the thunderstick is too big but the juniors seem like they may work.


----------



## smeags12345

Paint man said:


> I have a ton of thunderstick and thunderstick juniors, do you guys think those would work? I think the thunderstick is too big but the juniors seem like they may work.



Yes those WOULd work. Caught a 11 inch brown last year following around with a 6 inch floating Rapala LOL


----------



## smeags12345

Craziest thing happened today when I headed out for a few hours today. I'll just give away the hole I was fishing CUZ Ik lots of better ones. I was fishing the hold behind lime lite with night crawlers. I hooked to what look
Like a small brown or smolt(4-5 inches). This is where it gets weird. When I was reeling it in about half way I seen a huge boil where my fish was and the next this I see is a huge flash to what looked to be a brown. Line snapped, fish gone. Crazy stuff. Didn't know trout will hit other trout! Crazy!!!


----------



## hockeymania2

Oh yes. Big trout have a big appetite.


----------



## smeags12345

hockeymania2 said:


> Oh yes. Big trout have a big appetite.



Very exciting


----------



## Paint man

Man you know some good holes lol. Keep slaying them, these reports are great


----------



## Westsidesfury

Dude Im confused because I saw nothing when I went. This sucks because that was an hour drive. Silverbell between Dutton I saw nothing. Trip wasted.


----------



## slickdragger

smeags12345 said:


> Craziest thing happened today when I headed out for a few hours today. I'll just give away the hole I was fishing CUZ Ik lots of better ones. I was fishing the hold behind lime lite with night crawlers. I hooked to what look
> Like a small brown or smolt(4-5 inches). This is where it gets weird. When I was reeling it in about half way I seen a huge boil where my fish was and the next this I see is a huge flash to what looked to be a brown. Line snapped, fish gone. Crazy stuff. Didn't know trout will hit other trout! Crazy!!!


Big trout dont get big eating bugs


----------



## hockeymania2

Westsidesfury said:


> Dude Im confused because I saw nothing when I went. This sucks because that was an hour drive. Silverbell between Dutton I saw nothing. Trip wasted.


Like I previously stated, Paint Creek is usually hit or miss (for me anyway). Depends on the stream conditions, where the fish are, and what you're using/how you're fishing it. Just because smeag has reports that are productive doesn't mean that you will just automatically get put on a bunch of fish if you show up there lol. He probably knows how to fish the stream pretty well and has some holes that constantly hold fish.

My advice to you, earlier in the season, fish the downstream areas like the park in Rochester or areas around there. As the summer goes on, the fish usually push up towards Orion and near the roads you were fishing due to the water temperature increases throughout the summer. Fishing is never a trip wasted, you get to hunt for trout in a body of water... and that's why it's called fishing, not catching.


----------



## Paint man

^spot on. They are mostly near Rochester right now since water temps are cold. This rain will warm it up some and get it moving but I would still recommend fishing near Rochester.


----------



## smeags12345

slickdragger said:


> Big trout dont get big eating bugs


 
Lol


----------



## smeags12345

hockeymania2 said:


> Like I previously stated, Paint Creek is usually hit or miss (for me anyway). Depends on the stream conditions, where the fish are, and what you're using/how you're fishing it. Just because smeag has reports that are productive doesn't mean that you will just automatically get put on a bunch of fish if you show up there lol. He probably knows how to fish the stream pretty well and has some holes that constantly hold fish.
> 
> My advice to you, earlier in the season, fish the downstream areas like the park in Rochester or areas around there. As the summer goes on, the fish usually push up towards Orion and near the roads you were fishing due to the water temperature increases throughout the summer. Fishing is never a trip wasted, you get to hunt for trout in a body of water... and that's why it's called fishing, not catching.



Great advice...


----------



## smeags12345

Paint man said:


> Man you know some good holes lol. Keep slaying them, these reports are great



Thank you!! Ill
Keep you updated!! And I sure will&#128521;


----------



## river rat78

I think I fished close to a mile stretch of the creek in Rochester Hills the Monday after the opener. Managed to catch 2 small browns on a spoon. After that decided to try fly fishing for the bluegills in the pond and hooked into one of these.


----------



## Westsidesfury

It just upset me when I went there and waded a few hours and saw no life. I read something that said there are lengths that have held 600 fish per mile of good stretches. I didnt expect nothing haha. Im just unfamiliar with that area. Where is the park located?


----------



## smeags12345

river rat78 said:


> I think I fished close to a mile stretch of the creek in Rochester Hills the Monday after the opener. Managed to catch 2 small browns on a spoon. After that decided to try fly fishing for the bluegills in the pond and hooked into one of these.



There trout in there..??? What the....


----------



## smeags12345

Westsidesfury said:


> It just upset me when I went there and waded a few hours and saw no life. I read something that said there are lengths that have held 600 fish per mile of good stretches. I didnt expect nothing haha. Im just unfamiliar with that area. Where is the park located?



I'd start at the Rochster library


----------



## river rat78

smeags12345 said:


> There trout in there..??? What the....


I thought the same thing when I saw it. I thought I had myself one of those largies.


----------



## hockeymania2

Westsidesfury said:


> It just upset me when I went there and waded a few hours and saw no life. I read something that said there are lengths that have held 600 fish per mile of good stretches. I didnt expect nothing haha. Im just unfamiliar with that area. Where is the park located?


Trust me, I've spent many times driving to the stream (30-40mins) just to get there without a single trout to show for it in a few hours of fishing. It takes time to learn the creek, to find the fish and to use the right techniques. Explore different parts of the stream throughout the summer and you'll figure it out. It does take leg work and sometimes you will go empty handed, but other times you may hook a lunker, it's all dependent.

Also, Paint Creek is VERY pressured, so the fish are generally shy and wary. I've read reports where some guys will get on their hands and knees, crawl to a hole, and flip a worm in it or a spinner with success. After reading those reports, I tried the same thing one day and caught around 8-10 browns from the 6-10" range literally crawling on the grass to the edge of the stream to a hole, all on my stomach just to flip a spinner in it. It may look ridiculous, but it usually pays off. 

Lastly, always watch your shadow in the stream on bright, sunny days. If you walk right over a stream bank with your tall dark figure over an entire hole, chances are you will have spooked every fish in the area. Keep a low profile, wear colors that aren't visually stunning to fish such as greens or browns, and walk slowly if you're wading in the stream.

I'm not an expert on the subject but years of experience and reading reports and putting them into practice has made me a better stream fisherman.

Tight lines


----------



## Paint man

I know I keep mentioning water temps but for all seasons one of the best things you can do is get a stream thermometer and find the optimal water temperatures. One time last August I had the bright idea of actually finding adequate water temps instead of fishing the same holes I'd fished in June. I eventually found water in the low 60s where the other spot was in the low 70s, and all along the cool stretch there were trout all over, even in a foot of still water without any cover nearby. Unfortunately I tripped coming down the bank and spooked them all, but I learned how important the temps were to them.


----------



## hockeymania2

^x2. I bought one for this trout season and it's definitely worth the investment.


----------



## Westsidesfury

I bet a lot of you have funny stories about this creek. When I did go I walked a mile of it between those two roads and constantly had to crawl over and under all the fallen trees and beaver construction. Ripped my waders doing it


----------



## Paint man

I Had a change of plans and was able to go today for an hour. 12-13 inch and 8 rainbows were the reward. Smallest panther Martin in gold, Downtown somewhere.


----------



## Paint man

Also thanks to everyone who suggested using hardware, I've never had a two fish day on the paint before!


----------



## slickdragger

Paint man said:


> I looked that up and watched some clips of it. That was insane!


If you have netflix the whole thing was on there i watched it at my buddys and the whole video is definetley worth watching very educating and enetertaining they cut one open and i believe it had like 16 mice in it or something


----------



## smeags12345

TimBuckTwo said:


> I walk the river through Bloomer Park a lot. There appears to be some nice holes in there, I will have to drop a line it sounds like.



You should&#128521;


----------



## Paint man

slickdragger said:


> If you have netflix the whole thing was on there i watched it at my buddys and the whole video is definetley worth watching very educating and enetertaining they cut one open and i believe it had like 16 mice in it or something



I do have Netflix, I'll definitely check it out. I bought a mouse fly over the winter since it was on sale at bps so I'm definitely interested. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## slickdragger

They are a great thing to have in ur boxes escpecially on the nights when no bugs come off


----------



## jjc155

slickdragger said:


> if you want to see about trout eating mice go on you tube and look up"once in a blue moon fly fishing" definetley worth ur time if ur into this kinda thing


we fish mice flies for big smallies too. :yikes: Its a blast.

J-


----------



## smeags12345

Paint man said:


> I Had a change of plans and was able to go today for an hour. 12-13 inch and 8 rainbows were the reward. Smallest panther Martin in gold, Downtown somewhere.
> View attachment 78729
> View attachment 78730
> View attachment 78731
> View attachment 78732



No way man..! That rainbow is so nice and fat!!&#128521;


----------



## Raylaser

Paint man said:


> I looked that up and watched some clips of it. That was insane!


Love the shot of the gutted trout with half a dozen mice in its gullet, way too crazy! I've cut open pike before that had 5 or 6 small blue gills in various stages of digestion but seeing mice inside a fish is a bit freaky!:xzicon_sm


----------



## Raylaser

Paint man said:


> I Had a change of plans and was able to go today for an hour. 12-13 inch and 8 rainbows were the reward. Smallest panther Martin in gold, Downtown somewhere.
> View attachment 78729
> View attachment 78730
> View attachment 78731
> View attachment 78732


Nice pics Paint!! Looks like it was a fun and rewarding day out there.


----------



## smeags12345

Due to this huge storm im thinking paint will be blown up. Don't know if I'm gunna head out anymore today. Should I TOM?


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

It is down to 69 CFS so it should be not too bad today the cloudy water will get the big boys ready to play


----------



## Paint man

It's not too bad. I went out today and saw 3 steelies and numerous Browns. Hooked 4 or 5 fish but landed none. I hooked one of the steelies on my ultra light rod and it was 200 yards downstream in the blink of an eye. Also there was a caddis hatch I think in the park, I got there at the tail end of it.


----------



## Paint man

Forgot to add I talked to a few other guys and only heard of one 11 incher being caught.


----------



## smeags12345

Paint man said:


> Forgot to add I talked to a few other guys and only heard of one 11 incher being caught.



What did U hook the steelie on! I tried to pm you but U didn't awnser. Dang sounds like a good day!


----------



## Paint man

The steelie was hooked, surprisingly, on a small copper panther Martin. I don't know what size since I lost it a few casts later lol. It was probably a 2 or a 4 if I had to guess. I didn't see your pm until just now, sorry about that. Good luck if you go out!


----------



## smeags12345

Yet again another great day on paint... 

Starting fishing at 8:30 at the Royal park hotel. Moved up stream and didn't get anything till about 10. My friend and I were using our go to set up. Panfish worm, tiny hooks, flourcarbon liter and split shots. Starting off with a little brown then went down stream where my friend caught a nice 10-11 inch brown. Caught a couple small smolts mixed in. What made it great tho was hooking into this 18 1/2 inch steelhead!! First ever paint creek steelhead and boy did it fight great(15 minute fight on my ultra light) the weird thing was that I hooked it one time and faught it for a little while and got off but then hit again. Anyways great day on paint and this year is going to be great!


----------



## Paint man

Wow great fish! Did you get my pm earlier? Hope it helped out if you did.


----------



## Steve

smeags12345 said:


> Yet again another great day on paint...
> 
> Starting fishing at 8:30 at the Royal park hotel. Moved up stream and didn't get anything till about 10. My friend and I were using our go to set up. Panfish worm, tiny hooks, flourcarbon liter and split shots. Starting off with a little brown then went down stream where my friend caught a nice 10-11 inch brown. Caught a couple small smolts mixed in. What made it great tho was hooking into this 18 1/2 inch steelhead!! First ever paint creek steelhead and boy did it fight great(15 minute fight on my ultra light) the weird thing was that I hooked it one time and faught it for a little while and got off but then hit again. Anyways great day on paint and this year is going to be great!
> View attachment 78830
> View attachment 78831
> View attachment 78832


Wow that is awesome. I miss the days I used to spend on the Paint. Sounds like I need to get back up there and give it a try.


----------



## smeags12345

Steve said:


> Wow that is awesome. I miss the days I used to spend on the Paint. Sounds like I need to get back up there and give it a try.



Yes, very fun.


----------



## Raylaser

Hey Smeags, great looking fish, and what a great day of doing what we love best!!


----------



## smeags12345

Raylaser said:


> Hey Smeags, great looking fish, and what a great day of doing what we love best!!



Yes sirrr!!


----------



## Paint man

Fished all the way from the royal park hotel to the municipal park. Nothing to show but a dink brown. Used spinners. They are probably gorging on worms right now with all the rain. That or smeags12345 caught them all! lol


----------



## smeags12345

Paint man said:


> Fished all the way from the royal park hotel to the municipal park. Nothing to show but a dink brown. Used spinners. They are probably gorging on worms right now with all the rain. That or smeags12345 caught them all! lol



AHHH!! I'm sorry man!!! Yes if I were U I'd use panfish works RN but that's just me


----------



## Syndicate

Hey as long as I'm catching fish I don't care what I'd be catching them on lol


----------



## Raylaser

Syndicate said:


> Hey as long as I'm catching fish I don't care what I'd be catching them on lol


Gotta go with what works at the current time. Fish are finicky and no way to always know what to throw at them, that's why I have so many tackle boxes full of lures, flies and other bait. Oh wait, maybe I have so many tackle boxes because I have a fishing addiction!! LOL!


----------



## smeags12345

Raylaser said:


> Gotta go with what works at the current time. Fish are finicky and no way to always know what to throw at them, that's why I have so many tackle boxes full of lures, flies and other bait. Oh wait, maybe I have so many tackle boxes because I have a fishing addiction!! LOL!



I'll second that!! LOL


----------



## smeags12345

Anyone been out?


----------



## Paint man

Nah I wanted to go today but between the weather and studying for AP tests I decided not to.


----------



## smeags12345

Paint man said:


> Nah I wanted to go today but between the weather and studying for AP tests I decided not to.



How old are you brah


----------



## Paint man

I'm 17


----------



## owldude

17? Hmmm. Good song by Tommy Conwell and the Young Ramblers called I'm 17 comes to mind, but I digress. 
Anyway, the crew has been out killing lampreys just about everyday this week. I didn't realize llamprey were so pervasive. 
I'm gonna find out if the trout are hungry or full.


----------



## smeags12345

Paint creek may 14

Another great day on paint creek.. Went to paint at 4:30 Walked down the park a bit near the library no luck then headed to the new trout friendly part the redid last year. Hooked into a monster brown that went airborne twice before shaking the hook. Went down to the playset area where I caught a few nice Browns out of one hole. Then moved up where this lady caught this nice 23 inch steelie! She caught it on a joe spinners. Had to help her land it with her husband guiding her. Awseome! Great day on paint


----------



## Paint man

Great day again. Should be a really good year if the fishing keeps up.


----------



## smeags12345

Paint man said:


> Great day again. Should be a really good year if the fishing keeps up.



Yes I think it will. Can't Belive that steelhead made it that far upstream paint is shallow


----------



## Paint man

Fished the paint for an hour near dusk. Saw numerous fish rising in every run I fished, had three on the line and had a follow by a monster brown. A monster in my book at least, probably around 17-20 inches. They're definitely in there lol. Still a great time even though none came to hand.


----------



## smeags12345

Paint man said:


> Fished the paint for an hour near dusk. Saw numerous fish rising in every run I fished, had three on the line and had a follow by a monster brown. A monster in my book at least, probably around 17-20 inches. They're definitely in there lol. Still a great time even though none came to hand.



Sweet bro!! Heading out TOM I'll report back.


----------



## chuckinduck

smeags12345 said:


> Yes I think it will. Can't Belive that steelhead made it that far upstream paint is shallow



They'll go plenty farther then that. You think it's shallow now give it a month or two.


----------



## smeags12345

Went to paint today at 9. Caught a few quick then shut off for a little. My usual spots weren't hot at all. Caught about 15 bewteen 2 men. 2 biggest were 2 14 inch fat Browns. All caught on slip bobber and panfish worms.


----------



## smeags12345

OH YA and this bonus steelhead!


----------



## JumboJim

Spinners are always tuff in paint try some nymphs above a small crawler under a float


----------



## Paint man

That sounds like a good rig, I'll have to try that.


----------



## smeags12345

Went to paint today with Sydincate. He is on this forum and we had a great day. Caught a big brown and a steelhead out of the same hole! Caught multiple other fish but smaller ones. Split shot and red worm was the ticket.












also friend caught a 19 inch brown the other day...


----------



## Westsidesfury

I'd like to go up there soon but I don't fish for browns that much so I don't know many techniques to get them. If anyone wants to help me and show me around that'd be cool. I'm looking for some nice fish lol. Just pm me. 

Westside


----------



## smeags12345

Westsidesfury said:


> I'd like to go up there soon but I don't fish for browns that much so I don't know many techniques to get them. If anyone wants to help me and show me around that'd be cool. I'm looking for some nice fish lol. Just pm me.
> 
> Westside



I could help


----------



## suthe1np

smeags12345 said:


> Went to paint today with Sydincate. He is on this forum and we had a great day. Caught a big brown and a steelhead out of the same hole! Caught multiple other fish but smaller ones. Split shot and red worm was the ticket.
> View attachment 79351
> View attachment 79352
> also friend caught a 19 inch brown the other day...


That second fish appears to be a rainbow. Either way, nice fish! Good work!


----------



## smeags12345

suthe1np said:


> That second fish appears to be a rainbow. Either way, nice fish! Good work!



I think it is a steelhead because they don't stock then in there and steelhead do run from the Clinton


----------



## chuckinduck

smeags12345 said:


> I think it is a steelhead because they don't stock then in there and steelhead do run from the Clinton



They don't stock Brookies either but I've caught Brookies in the paint. I also think it's a rainbow judging by its seemingly good condition and coloring. Either way nice fish.


----------



## Syndicate

Went to Paint with my boy Smeags today and caught a nice big steelhead right after a 16 inch brown in our secret hole but a good day overall


----------



## smeags12345

Syndicate said:


> View attachment 79387
> Went to Paint with my boy Smeags today and caught a nice big steelhead right after a 16 inch brown in our secret hole but a good day overall


----------



## Syndicate

Btw it's also able to tell that it's a steelhead because of its steel color


----------



## smeags12345

Syndicate said:


> Btw it's also able to tell that it's a steelhead because of its steel color



Ya it's not a rainbow lol


----------



## chuckinduck

smeags12345 said:


> Ya it's not a rainbow lol



What makes you so confident? Is the fact that they don't stock rainbows in paint creek your smoking gun?


----------



## JumboJim

Its a small steelhead look at the tail


----------



## Syndicate

I'm just trying to make you realize it's a steelhead trust me I've caught rainbows in there too but I've also caught steelhead before and they look alike just look up a picture


----------



## smeags12345

chuckinduck said:


> What makes you so confident? Is the fact that they don't stock rainbows in paint creek your smoking gun?



There's smolts in paint creek that look like rainbows that are just small steelhead


----------



## Paint man

The vast majority of rainbows in the paint are actually smolts, and some just stay longer than others.


----------



## suthe1np

This is a dumb argument that I likely started. Rainbows/steelhead... same thing guys. The Rainbows in PC mostly end up running the Clinton and living some of their lives in LSC. Then, they come back to spawn in PC.


----------



## smeags12345

suthe1np said:


> This is a dumb argument that I likely started. Rainbows/steelhead... same thing guys. The Rainbows in PC mostly end up running the Clinton and living some of their lives in LSC. Then, they come back to spawn in PC.



Which makes it a steelhead..


----------



## smeags12345

Paint man said:


> The vast majority of rainbows in the paint are actually smolts, and some just stay longer than others.



Thank you


----------



## Paint man

Or it was a steelhead that became a resident or it was a smolt that decided not to run. Impossible to know


----------



## Paint man

Technically it is a steelhead but if it never ran... Idk lol


----------



## smeags12345

And the Brooke thing I was say is false. Im 99.9% sure there's no brook trout in there I look at the DNR pdf and they said no brookies. It is a DNR trout stream anyhow.


----------



## smeags12345

Paint man said:


> Technically it is a steelhead but if it never ran... Idk lol



Still
A Steelie I think paint man


----------



## JumboJim

Heres a paint. Creek steelie aswell


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

That is definitely steel. Though not every fish will leave the creek. I've caught mature fish in the paint that were resident. The tail is the dead giveaway. Residents will have a more rounded tail with a pronounced fork. Lake runs will look exactly like the above


----------



## suthe1np

smeags12345 said:


> Which makes it a steelhead..


Sure, if you want to be argumentative. It's also still a rainbow. 

Also, a steelhead is often referred to as a fish that lives its life in the ocean and then spawns in a river (such as out west where they are from). Someone from Oregon or Washington might get bent out of shape calling that a steelhead...

Again, this is a dumb argument about semantics.


----------



## smeags12345

JumboJim said:


> Heres a paint. Creek steelie aswell



Nice one


----------



## smeags12345

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> That is definitely steel. Though not every fish will leave the creek. I've caught mature fish in the paint that were resident. The tail is the dead giveaway. Residents will have a more rounded tail with a pronounced fork. Lake runs will look exactly like the above



Exactly


----------



## Syndicate

Well everyone I apologize that the picture is causing so much debate final verdict: ITS A STEELHEAD AND A RAINBOW TROUT there now everyone wins lol


----------



## smeags12345

Syndicate said:


> Well everyone I apologize that the picture is causing so much debate final verdict: ITS A STEELHEAD AND A RAINBOW TROUT there now everyone wins lol


----------



## chuckinduck

smeags12345 said:


> And the Brooke thing I was say is false. Im 99.9% sure there's no brook trout in there I look at the DNR pdf and they said no brookies. It is a DNR trout stream anyhow.



I assure you there is a way for wild brook trout to enter the paint creek system.


----------



## Paint man

I'm 100% sure there are brook trout in the paint creek watershed...lol.


----------



## Syndicate

I thought that brook trout needed a very healthy and clean ecosystem to live in but how would they get in there you think because wouldn't they die if they went through the Clinton but are you saying they go through lake Orion and lastly if you have pictures please show us


----------



## Paint man

Brook trout need very clean, cold water. From what I know, they used to be stocked in the paint way back in the day and they established a small naturally reproducing population. I don't think there is a naturally reproducing population in the main stream, but they exist in the watershed. The place they are in is on entirely private land except for a very small portion of it which is largely unfishable. Brookies are my favorite fish so I have done quite a bit of research on this subject. From what I have found the paint brookies are one of two brookie populations in se mi.


----------



## Paint man

No pics and I have only seen a few one time in the paint where they probably moved down due to lack of flow in their trib. From what I know it can almost dry up and the last time I saw it about a month ago it looked really low already. Hopefully the recent rain helped it out.


----------



## Paint man

Also read the last sentence in this, the dnr doesn't even recognize a difference between steelies and bows lol.


----------



## clintonking2.0

I am very certain that I had caught a brook trout about 3 inches long about 8 to 10 years ago while fishing for steelhead.


----------



## Syndicate

That's what I'm saying it is a steelhead and a bow also with the brook trout what private land are you talking about and I would be very suprised to find brook trout I the Clinton but I'm going to believe you like I said though what private land are you talking about


----------



## Paint man

They aren't in the Clinton, they are in a separate spring fed trib to the paint. The trib basically flows through no public land. That's what I mean by private land, it's not accessible to the public. Not accessible anywhere you could fish it at least.


----------



## Syndicate

Alright it's just I wanna know because I'm sure I could get in there with my waders just to see but If you want to hide your spot in don't want to stop you and yah by Clinton I meant paint creek


----------



## Paint man

I'd rather keep this one secret, I pm'd you about the other thread though.


----------



## Paint man

I've walked it before btw and its not that you couldn't get to it, it's the fact it's only about 6 inches wide and very shallow in the public access portion. No fish to be seen there. So yes you could get in there with waders I guess but you wouldn't be liable to see anything, much less catch anything lol.


----------



## smeags12345

The brookies im sure will be tiny


----------



## Syndicate

Hey paint man your inbox is full


----------



## chuckinduck

Paint man said:


> I've walked it before btw and its not that you couldn't get to it, it's the fact it's only about 6 inches wide and very shallow in the public access portion. No fish to be seen there. So yes you could get in there with waders I guess but you wouldn't be liable to see anything, much less catch anything lol.



It's way to small to fish and almost completely private but the Brookies I've caught have been very close to where it joins PC. and yes they're small. 7-8" be like most Brookies are in Michigan. I agree with paintman. Nothing good would come out of posting its name and location. At last check the brook trout numbers were down to 50 fish per mile That's not a lot.


----------



## smeags12345

Anyways anyone fish paint lately?


----------



## everlast108

Yeah I went on Sunday morning to about noon. Ended up with three small browns, about 7 to 10 inches. First time I've caught any browns there, do overall it was a great time. Used some pretty small black nymphs, since that's what I found under some rocks. There were also some small green worm looking things on the rocks. But I didn't have anything comparable. The fish were definitely going after the bread that was floating downstream from kids feeding the ducks too


----------



## Syndicate

H






ey guys what kind of fish does this look like to you?


----------



## smeags12345

Syndicate said:


> H
> View attachment 79440
> ey guys what kind of fish does this look like to you?



Brook trout


----------



## everlast108

I'd say rainbow or steel smolt. Brook trout are a darker fish, dark on top and a reddish brown colored belly... Right?


----------



## smeags12345

19 inch brown trout caught by my friend the other day drifting red worms.


----------



## smeags12345

perfect example of catch and release. Friend caught this brown trout and I go to the same hole a few days later and catch it again. Let your fish go! Btw look at the spots to see they are the same fish!


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

Syndicate that is definitely a brown.


----------



## Syndicate

Idk guys look at the fin colors and the spots plus it is pretty dark on top


----------



## Syndicate

But if you say so


----------



## suthe1np

smeags12345 said:


> Brook trout


Absolutely a brown...


----------



## Paint man

I think it looks like a brown also. I've caught a few that look like that, kind of silvery.


----------



## Syndicate

Ok then I will agree if that's what the signs point to


----------



## Paint man

Wish it was a brookie but I don't think so. I'm no expert though. Here's a terrible pic of one I caught last year that looked similar


----------



## Paint man

Just waded most of the stretch from silverbell to dutton and didn't see a sign of life. Heading towards the park now


----------



## jaytothekizzay

With all this advertisement it wont be long till theres no fish...keep the pics coming.. should bring in the fishermen by the truckload

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Paint man

Got a massive sucker but nothing else. Jay, that is a good point. I have been seeing a lot more guys out here in the past couple weeks than I have before. Only question is is that due to weather or this thread? Maybe a combination idk.


----------



## Paint man

The thread does have almost ten thousand views, but how many of those are ours, I know I probably contributed about 400 lol. We should make a new thread and name it something off-putting like "new regs" or something, those threads never get any views.


----------



## smeags12345

Wow, first bad day on paint in awhile. The river was very high and muddy and very fast. Didn't get anything in my sure handed holes. Went to the park caught one largemouth bass? Weird. Nothing after that. Ay can't say I got skunked lol!


----------



## chuckinduck

Wow a largemouth? Never caught one in the paint.


----------



## chuckinduck

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> I have to disagree. If there are say 50 adult trout per mile 15 miles long so 750 spawner size fish total. Say 15 kept per week would be 300 fish. Not to mention death from heat and habitat loss from floods blah blah blah. So at the end of the season there aren't many spawning fish left really. Keep a few eater sized fish or whatever or if you hurt one but release the spawners. The worst are the fish hero shots all over. Keep them in the water if you are going to release them for God's sake!



I don't think people truly understand how fragile trout are. I usually try and grab the fly and and Pop it from there mouth. The only fish I take pics of are the nicer ones and it's usually like this. Or holding them by the tail. Death grips and the flipping around on the bank shot are hard on the fish's protective slime.


----------



## chuckinduck

Paint man said:


> The thread does have almost ten thousand views, but how many of those are ours, I know I probably contributed about 400 lol. We should make a new thread and name it something off-putting like "new regs" or something, those threads never get any views.



This is why I am amazed this river isn't an unmentionable. You so much as mention salmon fishing in your salmon boat near the mouth of an unmentionable up north and the thread gets locked down. It's rediculous.


----------



## Paint man

smeags12345 said:


> Wow, first bad day on paint in awhile. The river was very high and muddy and very fast. Didn't get anything in my sure handed holes. Went to the park caught one largemouth bass? Weird. Nothing after that. Ay can't say I got skunked lol!



Yeah I fished a lot of my good holes too and only got that one sucker. I didn't see any trout and the few chubs I saw were spooked really easily. It was odd... I have no clue what was going on, fish should have been hungry. I resorted to crawlers for the last half an hour and I saw chubs follow and refuse them. When does that happen?!


----------



## Paint man

chuckinduck said:


> This is why I am amazed this river isn't an unmentionable. You so much as mention salmon fishing in your salmon boat near the mouth of an unmentionable up north and the thread gets locked down. It's rediculous.



Yeah, I sort of think this creek should be an unmentionable but I think the reason it isn't is that people are worried that since development is getting so heavy around it if people don't care it will turn into a ditch. Probably the same reason Johnson creek is mentionable, although I hear Johnson is in bad shape.


----------



## smeags12345

Paint man said:


> Yeah I fished a lot of my good holes too and only got that one sucker. I didn't see any trout and the few chubs I saw were spooked really easily. It was odd... I have no clue what was going on, fish should have been hungry. I resorted to crawlers for the last half an hour and I saw chubs follow and refuse them. When does that happen?!



Very weird man


----------



## chuckinduck

Sounds like summer patterns are taking hold.


----------



## Syndicate

Yah I must agree probably heading out for some last day of school luck on the 12th but that's far away how is Yates on rainbows this time of year


----------



## Steve

Paint man said:


> Yeah, I sort of think this creek should be an unmentionable but I think the reason it isn't is that people are worried that since development is getting so heavy around it if people don't care it will turn into a ditch. Probably the same reason Johnson creek is mentionable, although I hear Johnson is in bad shape.


Yeap the development further up on Johnson has really put the hurt on things.


----------



## Paint man

Syndicate said:


> Yah I must agree probably heading out for some last day of school luck on the 12th but that's far away how is Yates on rainbows this time of year



I never had any luck at Yates. I'll be going to a few other creeks before the water temps go up before I return to the paint.


----------



## Paint man

That's sad about Johnson. My dads friend said he used to have better luck there than the paint but he stopped fishing it about 7 years ago. Too much development for him


----------



## Syndicate

What's going on at Johnson if I may ask


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

Absolutely nothing. Water gets too warm and major degradation in the majority. I would be surprised if there were 50 trout left over since stocking ceased. Maybe none actually


----------



## Steve

Syndicate said:


> What's going on at Johnson if I may ask


Over development creating water that looks like coffee.


----------



## Syndicate

Oh well that's horrible what does the DNR say about that


----------



## smeags12345

How's the fishing


----------



## Luv2hunteup

The creek is real high, muddy and fast after the weekend rain.


----------



## Syndicate

Yah I'm sure it will probably be by Friday or so by the time it is somewhat fishable/ normal


----------



## Paint man

It's supposed to rain Friday too...


----------



## bborow2501

The Dnr removed Johnson from the special regs list if this says anything...


----------



## Paint man

What do you mean, like its no longer artificials only or something? It still shows up as a type 1 trout stream. Really sad how quickly it got degraded anyways, I was researching it and read an 07 dnr article that talked about how good it was and didn't even mention the paint.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

Johnson drain was never stellar. They dumped money into it and didn't want to admit a mistake. I used to go out and hit a few fish nothing big. You think paint creek blows out with rain? There are still parts of Hines closed because of flooding. I went down there today to fish the flooded fields for carp. Drove by fish hatchery park to check out Johnson because of us talking about it here and it was up about 3 feet from its usual level. Development claimed this one. Just think 200 years ago it probably had a natural population of brookies....


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

Further upstream may hold a few fish still but it's all private where that may occur. I know there was some obscure dace or minnow they were trying to keep healthy in it for a while. Also they transplanted some sculpin a handful of years back over to paint creek from Johnson drain. Basically development and lack of care for the resource are the problem. The entire rouge system was made to be a huge floodplain and we wonder why it gets screwed...


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

By the way paint creek is down to 116 cfs so should be golden by the weekend for the streamer bite


----------



## Paint man

Sad man. Luckily people are aware of the paint and hopefully that can be avoided here in the future.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

Hopefully...


----------



## Syndicate

Yah it shouldn't rain too bad on Friday I think we might go out Sunday morning for some browns


----------



## Paint man

Forecast changed, no more rain Friday. Good to go


----------



## smeags12345

Sweet!


----------



## Syndicate

Great


----------



## Syndicate

So I wanted to hear some peoples opinion on this because some guy when I was at Yates a time ago was telling me that bread is the best bait for browns in paint creek


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

Every jack wagon out there says this or that. Wanna catch big fish? No. Stockers? Absolutely eat bread balls. Looks like pellets to them


----------



## Syndicate

I'm confused that's sarcasm right lol


----------



## Syndicate

Ok yah that's sarcasm never mind


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

No the fresh stockers think it is pellets. Bigger fish will let them float by


----------



## Syndicate

I gotcha have you tried it?


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

Nah. People clean up on all kinds of crap at a specific place called "stockerfest" out my way. Lol corn, bread, pellet flies. You name it man. I've seen it done haha


----------



## Syndicate

Wow that's garbage bro an that's on the Huron river right?


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

Oh yeah. People are a riot


----------



## Paint man

Saw a guy using dog food tied to a hook by drilling a hole through the middle. He claims he got all synthetic dog food so it was a fly


----------



## Syndicate

Dog food what was he fishin for catfish


----------



## Paint man

No stockerfest trout lol. I would have liked to see him present the "it's all synthetic" argument to a co.


----------



## Syndicate

Yah for sure that's hilarious


----------



## Syndicate

So what are everyone's fishing plans this weekebd


----------



## smeags12345

River was still high and muddy as of Wednesday.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

Down to 63 cfs now. Big boys out in this muddy water. Makes them feel safe.


----------



## Paint man

Psych! Back up to 101, you can thank the freak rainstorm for that.


----------



## Syndicate

I know that's crazy


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

It will be fine by Sunday am


----------



## Paint man

Anyone seeing any fishable hatches? I cant fish it this weekend since I am up north, but next week I am going to fish it a good bit if the weather is decent. Pms welcome if you don't want to post here.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I looked at the creek today, it was a bit high and a little cloudy due to yesterday afternoons thunderstorm.


----------



## Paint man

Btw how long can you keep worms in the fridge? I got a deal on 50 worms about 2-2 1/2 weeks ago and I've only used like 15. Be a shame to throw out 35 worms because they died in the fridge as I'd rather dump em in the garden if they won't make it. That and they reek when they go bad lol. Would they be good until next weekend?


----------



## Syndicate

For sure and just to be sure throw some used coffee grounds in there


----------



## surfcaster

Been hitting paint since the opener. Opener was really fun cause the water was so low and clear. Spotted MANY steelhead on beds and hooked into a huge brown. Spit me off though. Pictures to follow of my catch, when I get home.16 inch brown and a 32 inch steelhead. 









Been keeping it honest every week or so since. Went Friday eve and picked one out of the mud water 15"

Panthers, husky jerks, and streamers on the fly. Two years in a row now I've had monster, 10 pound+ browns, make me look silly on opening day. I stick to the special eddy part of the stream.

Much work, walking, wading and stalking will reward you. Seems to me, the real monsters eat meat, not bugs.


----------



## smeags12345

surfcaster said:


> Been hitting paint since the opener. Opener was really fun cause the water was so low and clear. Spotted MANY steelhead on beds and hooked into a huge brown. Spit me off though. Pictures to follow of my catch, when I get home.16 inch brown and a 32 inch steelhead.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been keeping it honest every week or so since. Went Friday eve and picked one out of the mud water 15"
> 
> 
> 
> Panthers, husky jerks, and streamers on the fly. Two years in a row now I've had monster, 10 pound+ browns, make me look silly on opening day. I stick to the special eddy part of the stream.
> 
> 
> 
> Much work, walking, wading and stalking will reward you. Seems to me, the real monsters eat meat, not bugs.



10 pounders...?


----------



## smeags12345

DOKs1914 said:


> I'm in the Sterling Heights area and have been wanting to go trout fishing. I have a fly rod but don't know how to set it up or fly fish in general. Would a normal spincasting rod work? And if so how should I go by setting it up and what bait is best? I'd be willing to travel an hour to a spot. Any info would be much appreciated! Thanks guys and tight lines to all!


Spinning rods work great on paint if you know what to use and know what your doing. I use a pfluger president reel with a 5"6 rod. I strictly float Fish with wax worms. My set up is a float, split shot, and small size 8 hook. It's that simple and it produces lots of fish and quality ones at that. Downtown Rochester is the spot for me.


----------



## smeags12345

Those are just some pics just threw em in therev


----------



## French-guy

smeags12345 said:


> Those are just some pics just threw em in therev


Where do you get your wax worms from?
Do you fish from the shore, or wading?
I'm thinking about going this week-end, in the park/library area......


----------



## DLHirst

French-guy said:


> Where do you get your wax worms from?
> Do you fish from the shore, or wading?
> I'm thinking about going this week-end, in the park/library area......


Wading in Paint Creek is mostly just like shorefishing. There are a few holes out there, but a lot of times you can cross the stream and not even getting the tops of your socks wet.


----------



## smeags12345

French-guy said:


> Where do you get your wax worms from?
> Do you fish from the shore, or wading?
> I'm thinking about going this week-end, in the park/library area......


I buy 100 pack from gander mountain and I have tall Rubber boots which allows me to get a few feet in the water


----------



## smeags12345

DLHirst said:


> Wading in Paint Creek is mostly just like shorefishing. There are a few holes out there, but a lot of times you can cross the stream and not even getting the tops of your socks wet.


Wouldn't say that lol


----------



## French-guy

smeags12345 said:


> I buy 100 pack from gander mountain and I have tall Rubber boots which allows me to get a few feet in the water


Will probably be float fishing with wax worms, but might try some spinners as well: if i were to get a Panther Martin and only one, which one would work best (size and color)?
Thanks


----------



## French-guy

smeags12345 said:


> I buy 100 pack from gander mountain and I have tall Rubber boots which allows me to get a few feet in the water


Is there a GM in the area?


----------



## 6667supersport

French-guy said:


> Is there a GM in the area?


Hall road and Schone by Lakeside Mall


----------



## Paint man

French-guy said:


> Will probably be float fishing with wax worms, but might try some spinners as well: if i were to get a Panther Martin and only one, which one would work best (size and color)?
> Thanks


1/32 ounce or 1/16 ounce panther Martin in gold.


----------



## smeags12345

Went to paint and ran into French guy and started talking. Got 3 Browns all in 1 stop under a bridge. Not where u think  water is low gotta wait for a good rain. Goodluck


----------



## French-guy

smeags12345 said:


> Went to paint and ran into French guy and started talking. Got 3 Browns all in 1 stop under a bridge. Not where u think  water is low gotta wait for a good rain. Goodluck


It was nice meeting you
I will try to go this week-end......want to try both worms and spinners
yeah, water seems low. Don't even now if i will need the waders...


----------



## chuckinduck

Do you guys know if bass pro has waxxies right now? I'm going to go gill fishing Sunday and can't find them


----------



## smeags12345

chuckinduck said:


> Do you guys know if bass pro has waxxies right now? I'm going to go gill fishing Sunday and can't find them


Gander mountain does


----------



## TimCat

Hey all. I'd like to head out there sometime soon. Anybody know what the water temps are like? Don't want to put any unnecessary stress on our little trout friends... Especially mid summer.

Edit: This is also my first post. I'm new to fly-fishing and I'm hooked (no pun intended). I just came across this forum and what you guys have going on is pretty cool. Hopefully I can contribute to the knowledge sharing.

peace


----------



## chuckinduck

gm is too far. Thanks tho.


----------



## DLHirst

F&S in Troy had waxies today.


----------



## chuckinduck

DLHirst said:


> F&S in Troy had waxies today.


Thanks


----------



## Syndicate

Anyone been having any luck anywhere else besides Rochester? Me and Smeags are thinking about trying dutton rd., how is it there?


----------



## HulaPopper

Syndicate said:


> Anyone been having any luck anywhere else besides Rochester? Me and Smeags are thinking about trying dutton rd., how is it there?


Hottest week of the year. Go bass fishing...


----------

